

Neo4j 1.4 M05 - Autoindexing, REST Paging, Cypher aggregates - digitalstain
http://blog.neo4j.org/2011/06/neo4j-14-m05-kiruna-stol-midsummer.html

======
urza
I cant help myself but Neo4j is just awesome :)

